# Full frame Mirrorless camera in Sony A7 price range?



## angie (Aug 26, 2018)

I am looking to buy a full frame mirrorless camera. I looked around and found that Sony A7 is the one to beat around 1 Lakh INR. It is probably the only one choice.

My question is : Is Sony A7/ Sony A7 II the model to beat? Or is there any model that is better at the same price point.

I am not really decided in between A7 and A7 II at the moment. And I am also not sure whether I will buy it in India, or get it from US. 

A7 : *www.amazon.com/dp/B00FRDV06I
A7 II: *www.amazon.com/dp/B00PX8CNCM/


----------



## nac (Aug 26, 2018)

You won't get this pricing in India and also you won't be getting India warranty if you buy from USA.


----------



## angie (Aug 26, 2018)

Yes I have checked the pricing on Amazon.in, that is fine. Warranty is a bummer of course, but you do get the camera for 25% discount or so, gotta live with it.

My main question is whether to choose A7 or not. Probably someone here bought it?


----------



## nac (Aug 26, 2018)

angie said:


> My main question is whether to choose A7 or not. Probably someone here bought it?


I don't remember anyone mentioning that they own one of those cameras in this forum. If you're open to DSLR, there are other options as well around 1L mark, but...
You want to buy FF MILC, and a7 is the cheapest option. Check the reviews and decide. I don't remember much about a7, it's been 3-4yrs since it's launched.


----------



## angie (Aug 26, 2018)

nac said:


> I don't remember anyone mentioning that they own one of those cameras in this forum. If you're open to DSLR, there are other options as well around 1L mark, but...
> You want to buy FF MILC, and a7 is the cheapest option. Check the reviews and decide. I don't remember much about a7, it's been 3-4yrs since it's launched.



Thanks. Correct me if I am wrong but last time I researched into mirrorless cameras, I remember that mirrorless cameras offer 99% the quality of DSLRs at a lower price point. Not even considering the size difference. Are there any full frame DSLRs near this price point?


----------



## nac (Aug 26, 2018)

angie said:


> Thanks. Correct me if I am wrong but last time I researched into mirrorless cameras, I remember that mirrorless cameras offer 99% the quality of DSLRs at a lower price point. Not even considering the size difference. Are there any full frame DSLRs near this price point?


In general, mirrorless systems are more expensive than DSLR, esp in India. Don't just see price of the camera, but the whole system - lenses, flashes and accessories etc. You mean image quality? - yeah they are equally good. But image quality is not everything, right?
Yeah you can find 6D, D610 under 1L in India probably even cheaper in US.
BTW, do you have any camera right now?


----------



## angie (Aug 26, 2018)

nac said:


> In general, mirrorless systems are more expensive than DSLR, esp in India. Don't just see price of the camera, but the whole system - lenses, flashes and accessories etc. You mean image quality? - yeah they are equally good. But image quality is not everything, right?
> Yeah you can find 6D, D610 under 1L in India probably even cheaper in US.
> BTW, do you have any camera right now?


I don't have a DSLR. I do have a point and shoot Sony Rx100


----------



## angie (Aug 26, 2018)

Okay found these on Amazon.in, will compare them with the A7 and A7 II.

Canon EOS6D: *www.amazon.in/dp/B00CSMNYAQ
Nikon D610: *www.amazon.in/dp/B00HY9CRWO/


Also I would be buying it for casual photography. So probably a general 28-70 mm lense would be fine for me.


----------



## angie (Aug 26, 2018)

nac said:


> In general, mirrorless systems are more expensive than DSLR, esp in India. Don't just see price of the camera, but the whole system - lenses, flashes and



Well comparing India prices, Sony A7 II  with 28-70 mm is 1.3 Lakhs. *www.amazon.in/dp/B00UBMZM0K

Canon EOS 6D with 28-20mm is 1.6 lakhs. (*www.amazon.in/dp/B00DDLVEVW/). So I am not sure how mirrorless is more expensive? Can you elaborate?


----------



## nac (Aug 27, 2018)

angie said:


> Well comparing India prices, Sony A7 II  with 28-70 mm is 1.3 Lakhs. *www.amazon.in/dp/B00UBMZM0K
> Canon EOS 6D with 28-20mm is 1.6 lakhs. (*www.amazon.in/dp/B00DDLVEVW/). So I am not sure how mirrorless is more expensive? Can you elaborate?


Sony 28-70 kit lens is variable aperture lens whereas Canon 24-70 is constant aperture lens.
This is the only lens you will ever gonna buy? If yes, then lens range/availability/price isn't gonna be an issue for you.
DSLR vs MILC debate will go on and on. If you're not in a hurry, do a little more research.
@izzikio_rage is using Sony a6000 and he's very much satisfied with the system. He could tell more about Sony MILC.


----------



## angie (Aug 27, 2018)

nac said:


> Sony 28-70 kit lens is variable aperture lens whereas Canon 24-70 is constant aperture lens.
> @izzikio_rage is using Sony a6000 and he's very much satisfied with the system. He could tell more about Sony MILC.



Good to know. So it seems like a constant aperture lense would be favorable in case of videos while for a variable aperture the auto mode pretty much takes care of the difference. Since I am a casual photographer, it would sufficient for now. 

Regarding lenses, a dumb question. So if I buy a sony cam, I am locked in to Sony lenses for future? Same for Nikon and canon? Or are there adapters that enable the camera for other lenses?


----------



## nac (Aug 27, 2018)

I guess you misunderstood by the terms 'constant' and 'variable'. 
Constant aperture means, max aperture will be the same across zoom range whereas in variable, aperture gets smaller as you zoom.

Yes, you have to use it's native lens. Yes, there are adapters but they come with some limitations. Better stick with native mount lenses unless you're interested in exploring.
Yes, same for Nikon and Canon too.


----------



## angie (Aug 28, 2018)

nac said:


> I guess you misunderstood by the terms 'constant' and 'variable'.
> Constant aperture means, max aperture will be the same across zoom range whereas in variable, aperture gets smaller as you zoom.


yes I got that. So while zooming in a video with variable aperture, the light will start reducing. So not very good. I will stick with a cheap lense for now. I can upgrade at a later time.

I am guessing a variable aperture lense of 28-70 mm would also be available from Nikon and Canon similar to Sony and pretty cheap?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 28, 2018)

Hey, I've been using a Sony NEX 6 for close to 3 years now. Very satisfied. Take the kit lens for now, sony lenses are coming out very often now so you'll have many choices in the future to get more. You'll also discover that you can use old manual lenses at prices as low as 3-5k for a 50mm1.4


----------



## angie (Sep 4, 2018)

izzikio_rage said:


> Hey, I've been using a Sony NEX 6 for close to 3 years now. Very satisfied. Take the kit lens for now, sony lenses are coming out very often now so you'll have many choices in the future to get more. You'll also discover that you can use old manual lenses at prices as low as 3-5k for a 50mm1.4


yeah, I don't think I will ever have a professional interest in photography, don't have the time. The mirrorless camera sounds good, reviews are good. For now the cheap lense is fine.

I might buy the expensive constant aperture lense later. But that would pretty much be it.


----------

